# Mixing types of moss



## verylo (Jun 13, 2010)

Years ago i was told that mixing different types of moss should not be done as they would cross
and i would just end up with a bunch of plain old java type moss.
Now i see many tanks with different types in them.

Can i raise different types in the same tank?


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't see why you can't keep different moss's in the same tank. Only problem would be if they started to grow on each other and then you got mixtures of moss's all clumped together that's virtually impossible to separate.

Also, moss's do not reproduce underwater. What you are thinking of is cross pollination of the flower.


----------



## Topete (Oct 3, 2010)

i have many mixed types and the only issue is that java tend to outgrow all other at least twice as fast.. diversity looks nice tough! it just have to keep it on check..


----------

